# Galaxy S7 or S7 Edge? ...Black Friday time!



## Sasqui (Nov 21, 2016)

Best Buy has a killer deal on both the S7 and S7 Edge... *$450 in gift cards* if you trade in a working smartphone.  I've got a Droid X that'll fill that last item.  My current phone is a Droid Razr Maxx HD, which has served me really well, but is long in the tooth.  That'll be kept for my backup phone.  I'm on Verizon and plan to stay with them.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/clp/sam.../pcmcat1477508954442.c?id=pcmcat1477508954442

So, which should I go for?  I love the Edge but am quite rough with my phones.  I see plenty of cases out there, but the sides of the screen looks like it's vulnerable even with a case.  That's my only hesitation other than the $100 premium over the regular S7.

Any opinions or experience out there?


----------

